# Social Justice Warrior Feminist vs Lyft driver



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

"You thought that was adorable. You didn't think about the pillaging of, like, continent of Hawaii?"


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

My brain is pillaged enough


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

This is a great example of why drivers should keep their car clean and devoid of any personal expressions on dashboards, bumper stickers, signs, tip jars, etc. so riders have nothing to target or fixate on and pick you apart and drivers (hopefully) won't have to deal with crazy people like this on their own personal agenda-power trip.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I love how he wasted ZERO time getting the heck out of there once she was out of the car. What an entitled B word


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> This is a great example of why drivers should keep their car clean and devoid of any personal expressions on dashboards, bumper stickers, signs, tip jars, etc. so riders have nothing to target or fixate on and pick you apart and drivers (hopefully) won't have to deal with crazy people like this on their own personal agenda-power trip.


Really, REALLY? You should just quit driving ASAP. Your in way to deep.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW!! It's too bad he didn't turn the tables on her and accuse her of oppressing him as a driver since she must know the rates are exploitative. What a self important wackadoodle!!


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm of the opinion that this chick needs to pay a price. She is , in the form of the flaming she's experiencing around the internet right now , but I think it would have been cooler if the dude snatched the phone , crushed it with his boot and left her on the side of the road.

Way cooler.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This broad is the CEO of a porno pay site and somewhat of a minor celebrity (Girls Night In). She is using Lyft Line. She is too cheap to use regular Lyft? She deserves anything that she gets. You want to dictate to the driver about his car? At least use a cab and pay cab rates. Better: use a limousine and pay limousine rates. You want it? Pay for it. This is America.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> "You thought that was adorable. You didn't think about the pillaging of, like, continent of Hawaii?"


Oh,you mean the PORN C.E.O.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> This is a great example of why drivers should keep their car clean and devoid of any personal expressions on dashboards, bumper stickers, signs, tip jars, etc. so riders have nothing to target or fixate on and pick you apart and drivers (hopefully) won't have to deal with crazy people like this on their own personal agenda-power trip.


I'm getting a Hula Girl !
AND A DANCING PENGUIN !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> This is a great example of why drivers should keep their car clean and devoid of any personal expressions on dashboards, bumper stickers, signs, tip jars, etc. so riders have nothing to target or fixate on and pick you apart and drivers (hopefully) won't have to deal with crazy people like this on their own personal agenda-power trip.


Vanilla in a plain brown wrapper is the flavor of False P.C.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> This is a great example of why drivers should keep their car clean and devoid of any personal expressions on dashboards, bumper stickers, signs, tip jars, etc. so riders have nothing to target or fixate on and pick you apart and drivers (hopefully) won't have to deal with crazy people like this on their own personal agenda-power trip.


 No, this is an example of how a delusional scitzophrenic social justice justice warrior acts. The name social justice warrior is lipstick on a pig. Social Justice Warriors were formerly called crybabies who didn't get enough attention as children from their parents. We have to deal with these degenerates now that the state has become the parent for single parents who have to work. Studies show that this is the outcome from the destruction of the family coupled with social welfare.

So back to your statement, no, what he had on his dash should not be censored by the neo-progressive who is dictating freedom of expression. Collectivism is the opposite of freedom of speech.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

This scitzophrenic SJW thinks Hawaii is a continent.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

I now have one of these on my dash


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The words I'd use to describe this bimbo would get me a 6 month vacation.

Kudos to him. I'd have put her ass out on the interstate.

Hope she gets banned from Lyft for life.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> This is a great example of why drivers should keep their car clean and devoid of any personal expressions on dashboards, bumper stickers, signs, tip jars, etc. so riders have nothing to target or fixate on and pick you apart and drivers (hopefully) won't have to deal with crazy people like this on their own personal agenda-power trip.


Negative! Lol! Nobody is going to "pick me apart" in my own car. You must be crazy! Lol!


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry. I didn't know this was already up. For those that care about philosophy, this video on Individualism vs Collectiveism is something you should consider when dealing with the a totalitarian neo progressive. Their ideas are not liberal at all. They use the lefts banner as a beard for being control freak dictators.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I haven't had any complains yet about my bobbing Jesus... I just tell them it's my cousin Jesus from Honduras


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This broad is the CEO of a porno pay site and somewhat of a minor celebrity (Girls Night In). She is using Lyft Line. She is too cheap to use regular Lyft? She deserves anything that she gets. You want to dictate to the driver about his car? At least use a cab and pay cab rates. Better: use a limousine and pay limousine rates. You want it? Pay for it. This is America.


ahhhh that explains why she didn't complain about the other offensive dashboard thing on in the car


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

i think i saw somewhere that she works in the porn industry? lelz


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Manotas said:


> ahhhh that explains why she didn't complain about the other offensive dashboard thing on in the car
> 
> View attachment 58012


mustache ride, madam?


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

I would've thrown her phone out of the window. Followed by her weave.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Would have asked her to not talk about hot button issues. I dont bring up such with my pax and if they do try to stay neutral. Would have thrown her out after a warning. There were others in the car who might be offended by her so she was a danger to my driving safely. Would have called the police also because she was gonna go to jail.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Has she ever played back one of her recordings?
If I had that whiny nasil voice I would sit in a warm tub and slit my wrists.


----------



## Space (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't know what I would have done, but definitely not putting up with any yelling. The ride is over when you raise your voice and cop any attitude friend.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lord, that voice and the UpTalkinGG.....

Hawaii is an island chain. Not a continent.

From Wikipedia; "archipelago of 8 major islands, several atolls and smaller islets....."


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> "You thought that was adorable. You didn't think about the pillaging of, like, continent of Hawaii?"


The continent of Hawaii lol.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> "You thought that was adorable. You didn't think about the pillaging of, like, continent of Hawaii?"


Seriously, I would of done one of two things. Discontimue the ride because it's not worth my breathe to argue. Or take it down, drop her off, one star her and put it back up because again this argument is a waste of time. Yes, it will offend some people but just take it down ans put it back.

The only thing the driver did wrong was super glue it to your car because to hurt your baby that way, why?


----------

